# How to ignore an ex-breeding dog?



## xnianiania (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've basically got a problem with my ex-breeding dog Bella. She was in a very bad way when we got her.. she was so skinny, would wee herself if someone went up to her and would scream like I've never heard a dog scream before. She has improved so much in the year we have had her and I'm very proud of the happy girl she is becoming. I think she was probably owned by a man before because she is petrified of my boyfriend.

The problem is that my boyfriend finds it very difficult to ignore her when she's scared. She has been very happy for the past 2 weeks apart from the odd moment where she's taken something the wrong way or something has made her jump. But this morning she woke up and was crying from the moment my boyfriend took her for a wee in the garden. I asked him to just let her stay in the bathroom with me while I was in the shower because she was hiding under the sink, but he kept coming in trying to call her away from me. 

I just don't know how to deal with this because from what I've read he needs to ignore her when she's scared but he says he finds it too hard. I think he finds it hard because he loves her so much and just wants to make her feel better but by going over to her he does the opposite. I don't know what I'm asking for really.. has anyone got any ideas on how to make it easier for him to ignore her when shes scared?

Thanks


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you only got the one dog?
Only there is a rescue (manytears) that will only home ex breeding bitches in a household with two dogs.


----------



## xnianiania (Oct 9, 2012)

She spent the first 9 months or so living with me at my mums house with her dog but we have recently moved to Spain. She seems to have had her most confident few months over here without our other dog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Your boyfriend really has got to just accept that his mithering her when she is insecure is making her more so and accept that ignoring her would be best.

His piling on more pressure is doing more harm than good. He needs to think of what's best for her and it should be obvious by her reaction that his continual pressure isn't what's in her best interest.

Sorry if my post sounds abrupt or hard it's not meant to, maybe getting a book sucha as this .....On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugass... Might help him understand her better.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have an ex breeding puppy farm bitch, I have had her almost 4 years. She is much much better but still very nervous and I think they all hate men 

She prefers me and my daughter, we are her safety net, although she is happy living indoors (with 3 other dogs and 2 cats) she feels less threatened outside as I dont think she feels trapped by doors and walls, she knows she can escape.

I think your boyfriend has to back off, in her old life any attention from a man was only to hurt her, grab her pull her or snatch her screaming babies from her. He is still a threat, any eye contact is a challenge to a dog. He needs to get down at her level and talk softly to her and offer her treats. Only let her come to him, not him to her. She may never be able to bond with him but should be able to accept him. Good luck, what breed is she?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

lock the bathroom door! no seriously, tell him he has to leave her alone and not tell her it's ok and right to be scared... tell him he has to treat her when she's not scared by these things... you don't have to just abandon her, but not pander to her fears... encourage her to be brave, not to be a wimp....

we were in my van at a dog show, I'd not shut the back doors right too and didn't want to go outside as the heavens had opened and torrential rain and thunder and lightning started... only one of mine was terrified, the others were fine... fortunately I could get her out of her crate and away from the lightning apparent through the back doors.. although only open a crack.... we snuggled up together and went to sleep until it was over... not pandering but wouldn't leave her in the position she was in which was very scary... if the doors had been shut, she'd have been fine...


----------



## xnianiania (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for your replies I'm sure they will help.

Here is a picture of Bella when we first got her with her best friend Tuxedo the Boxer/Weimaraner  Bella is a weimaraner by the way..

And also a video from about a week ago when she was being the real crazy Bella  
Bella the ex-breeding dog! - YouTube


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

xnianiania said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've basically got a problem with my ex-breeding dog Bella. She was in a very bad way when we got her.. she was so skinny, would wee herself if someone went up to her and would scream like I've never heard a dog scream before. She has improved so much in the year we have had her and I'm very proud of the happy girl she is becoming. I think she was probably owned by a man before because she is petrified of my boyfriend.
> 
> ...


I think its a lot of peoples instincts to try and befriend the dog and shower them with affection and stoking and talking to them. it can be just to confrontational though. It might help if he has an active roll in her rehabilitation and making positive associations with him.

Is she food oreientated, if she is thats a big plus. High value irresistible treats to dogs are usually things like cheese, chicken, hotdogs, sausages and anything liver based.

You need to make sure he has treats at all times. Initially when he comes home or is about the house, he does need to totally ignore her, and that goes for no talking to her, looking at her, and deffinately no trying to stroke her or eye contact. Eye contact is often seen as a threatening behaviour.
Dogs dont like being stood over either usually. If he moves about ask him to walk slowly and too and no sudden quick movements. Men tend to have deeper voices as well and that can be scary to a nervous dog.

Best thing to do is for him to ignore her and sit, side on to where she is. You may find then that she may become a little more confident and more curious about him in her own time. If she does show curiosity, ask him to very slowly and gently throw treats in her direction, but still ignore her. If she takes them and looks a little braver tell him to continue throwing them but still ignoring and over time throw them so they are not so far away from him little by little and see if she approaches him to get them in her own time. Gradually you should hopefully be able to work up nearer and nearer to him, until she will take them dropped by his chair. He can then speak softly to her but still otherwise ignore her. Next step is to see if she will take one from his hand, but dont look at her or do more. As she has more trust in you praise her gently for any improvements she makes. Last things are to see if she will accept a gentle stroke from him, and then finally he can look at her, and lastly make eye contact.

It can be a long process all fear/anxiety based behaviour does often take the longest to work, as you have to let her take the lead in her own time. But given the patience time and space without any pressure she should eventually come around. You cant rush any stage as she has to build up confidence.


----------

